# ضرر رائحة المنظفات على جسم الانسان



## toufiktop (14 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم عندي محل اصنع فيه مواد التنظيف كمعطر الجو و معطر الأرضيات و غير ذلك و ابيع هذه المواد في قارورات المياه و غير ذلك ..يعني ليس لدي عبوات خاصة بسبب الامكانيات المادية و في محلي توجد رائحة قوية لهذه المواد و كثير من الناس يدخلون عندي ليشترو فيقولون لي بأن الرائحة قوية و ممكن تضر بصحتك فما نصيحتكم لي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 أبريل 2014)

حاول تركيب خلطاتك فى الهواء الطلق- مستخدما كمامه بالكربون - موجوده عند محلات الامن الصناعى ولها غيار - وحاول تركيب شفاط قوى - صناعى - ومدخنه - مثل محال الشواء- فى المحل ولا تجعل موضوع الامكانيات سبب فى عدم التركيب - بخلاف اضرار الكيماويات هناك ضرر قادم وهو فقدك للقدره على الشم - حتى لوكانت الرائحه عطور- وهناك سؤال يقلقنى جدا وهو اذا كانت هذه تصرفاتك فى التصنيع - يا ترى كيف حال منتجاتك- وهل من الترف ان اسألك عن المواصفات وخلافه - اعنى هل الضرر وصل ايضا - بخلاف الروائح - الى العملاء كمنتجات . فكر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (25 أبريل 2014)

الاخ الفاضل جميل ان تعمل مشروع و لكن مهم جدا العبوات فللاسف الفنش مهم جدا و العميل دائما يختار الجوده و السعر الرخيص و عامة العبوات ليست غاليه مع مراعاة الجوده في المنتج و اتمني لك التوفيق و النجاح


----------

